
Show HN: My book on PHP 7 - SergeyPopoff
https://leanpub.com/php-7
======
lokio9
If you make a free sample, you better include something more than just a short
introduction. When I found an interesting book in a bookstore, I usually open
it in the middle. This way it is easier to get idea how the author writes and
what his style is.

"A brief history" and "What's new..." I can find such things on the Internet
and rewrite them. Everyone can rewrite, right?

So, what I mean is, you have to win your potential readers by your style, your
ability to explain things and so on.

~~~
SergeyPopoff
Thank you for the great advice! You're right, I definitely should update my
sample.

